# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Tintellent / dof gevoel in de wang

## kayro

5 weken geleden hoorden we allemaal in het gezin een harde knak in mijn linkerkant van mijn gezicht. Dit deed echt z'n pijn dat ik het uitgilde. Ik heb 3 dagen niet kunnen eten aan die kant en kijken was ook erg wazig. Als ik ging liggen op mijn linkerzij stikte ik, terwijl ik rechts alles gewoon kon. Ook voelde mijn wang anders aan, net of er een verdoving van de tandarts in zat.
Dit gebeurde tijden mijn vakantie en ben bij terugkomst daarvoor naar de dokter geweest, die melde dat ik me er niet zo druk over moest maken.

Gisteren gebeurde er weer het zelfde op mijn werk, maar nu is de pijn anders kan gewoon slikken en eten, maar het gevoel is nu net of ik een klap in mijn gezicht heb gehad, ik zie ook wazig aan de bovenkant van mijn oog en mijn oog is een stuk kleiner dan de rechter en hij hangt een beetje. Vannacht dat ik ging slapen kon ik mijn linkeroog niet sluiten. Herkent iemand dit? Want ik durf niet meer naar de dokter, die zal wel denken, heb je der weer.

groetjes Danielle.

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Danielle,

Dit lijkt me toch een serieus probleem dat een dokter niet zomaar af mag doen als 'je er niet zo druk om maken'..dat vind ik dikke zever hoor!
Kun je niet naar een andere dokter gaan of naar de spoed??
Ik zou hier toch serieus naar laten kijken!!

Sterkte Xx

----------

